# Martin FireCat XR Elite??



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome to AT! You might want to post the question in the General Archery Section. I believe you will get the answers your looking for.


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

welcome to archery talk


----------



## Hermannator (Mar 31, 2008)

How do I get this into the general archery section?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Hermannator. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome from So. Dak.!!!!!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------

